# mon ibook G4 ne s'alume plus!



## lance62 (12 Juillet 2010)

Mon ibook G4 s'allume ecran gris avec la pomme et la roue de chargement qui charge sans resultat! la sa fait une heurre qu'il charge mais rien ne ce passe!!!!!
AIDER MOI SVP!


----------



## twinworld (13 Juillet 2010)

faut arrêter l'ordi et essayer de démarrer depuis le DVD d'installation pour faire un check du disque et les réparations éventuelles.


----------

